# The Good 'ol Days



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

One of the last pics of the OUTBACK. (of course...the bottle is empty...so I can't remember if it was the last) 
Actually, I think it was Memorial Day weekend...a month before the sale...
Anyway...in true "*Jolly-style*"...here it is...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Say it ain't so!

have you considered getting an Outback decal for the Salem?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> One of the last pics of the OUTBACK. (of course...the bottle is empty...so I can't remember if it was the last)
> Actually, I think it was Memorial Day weekend...a month before the sale...
> Anyway...in true "*Jolly-style*"...here it is...


You are sooooooooo funny!nice legs!







I mean....drink more beer!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

[/quote]
You are sooooooooo funny!nice legs!







I mean....drink more beer!








[/quote]

Doxie: Nice legs?? Put those glasses back on!

Bob


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Doxie: Nice legs?? Put those glasses back on!
> 
> Bob


(it was the polite Outbacker thing to say instead of OMG! are those YOUR legs? ewwwww! er, what happened to them? do they hurt? will you be ok? what does the dr. say?)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

To heck with Pete's legs. I can't get over the fact that they have trees in North Dakota! WHOA!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ahhhh .......... now it's the Original Jolly Photo w/ a Twist


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Ahhhh .......... now it's the Original Jolly Photo w/ a Twist


_Of course there's a twist_ ....that (was) a Corona! Gotta have lime with Corona!!!







Geesh!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> To heck with Pete's legs. I can't get over the fact that they have trees in North Dakota! WHOA!!!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I'm still having trouble with the EMPTY beer bottle....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Aaaahhhhhhhh......

Ain't that the LIFE!!!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ahhhh .......... now it's the Original Jolly Photo w/ a Twist


_Of course there's a twist_ ....that (was) a Corona! Gotta have lime with Corona!!!







Geesh!!
[/quote]

Pun intended ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WAIT a minute here folks....do I hear some jealousy coming from Doug because HIS legs have competition?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Look...if we're going to discuss legs, can we see someone else's legs that, perhaps, look nicer, better, appropriately more shapely??

PLEEEEEEEZE?

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> WAIT a minute here folks....do I hear some jealousy coming from Doug because HIS legs have competition?


NOT going there....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> Look...if we're going to discuss legs, can we see someone else's legs that, perhaps, look nicer, better, appropriately more shapely??
> 
> PLEEEEEEEZE?
> 
> Bob


Are you volunteering?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> Look...if we're going to discuss legs, can we see someone else's legs that, perhaps, look nicer, better, appropriately more shapely??
> 
> PLEEEEEEEZE?
> 
> Bob


Cricket can take a hint!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, the Outback is nice. I would have got new shoes instead and maybe splurge and bought a bag of socks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here are a whole bunch of legs for you....and socks too!


















I'm in the second rank, 3rd in from the right edge of the photo....









Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Look...if we're going to discuss legs, can we see someone else's legs that, perhaps, look nicer, better, appropriately more shapely??
> 
> PLEEEEEEEZE?
> 
> Bob


Are you volunteering?








[/quote]

Trust me...if you were to see these hamhocks, you wouldn't even ASK that question!!

Bob


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is such a sad picture, it just hurts to look at it. Now if that Corona was full with a twist of lime that it would be a happy picture. You missed your photo op was I would say 15 minutes to late.







But hey you will learn, a few more Coronas for practice and I think you would have it


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly, what did you do with your brown socks? Did you leave them in Margaretaville? Just not the same without 'em!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LabbyCampers said:


> Wow, the Outback is nice. I would have got new shoes instead and maybe splurge and bought a bag of socks!


Pete's become very "attached" to his shoes, or are THEY "attached" to him???






















J/K!!
Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys are funny! Those legs have earned their place on the LaFuma Recliner they were perched on in the photo...

Just think about the stories those battle scarred legs would tell you if they could talk. Those legs would tell you about the babies they carried out of burning houses. They'd tell you about when they rappelled down a silo to save a man clinging to life. They'd tell you about the dog bites they received trying to wake a sleeping family to escape a fire. They'd tell you about the scars they got from being run over by a carload of drunks... running a stop sign. Perhaps they'd even tell you about the FIRST time they plunged into a frozen lake to save a drowning girl. Maybe those legs would tell you all sorts of happy camping stories, or just scary ones like when they were being burned? (ever smell your own flesh burn?)

Either way, those legs are a bona fide miracle to me. They still get me where I need to go, and at 44, with a history such as they have...they still look pretty good!

Now those old trusty Rebok's...they are my favorite camping shoes. They are so comfy..I don't even need socks!

The beer...well...they get empty quick while at the lake. I think the hot weather evaporates them faster.

I know you all love my legs, and my feet. That's why I show them to you so often!

Cheers my friends!
I'm headin' to the lake tomorrow for a long weekend.
Maybe I'll wear my flip flops...


----------

